# serostim or norditropin?



## curtisvill (Jan 2, 2015)

do you have a preference and if so why? i need to make a decision between the two and would love to get some feedback. thanks.


----------



## event462 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wish I could help but I don't have any experience with either.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 3, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> do you have a preference and if so why? i need to make a decision between the two and would love to get some feedback. thanks.



Ive never even heard of the latter but Ive definitely heard of Seros. They are pretty damn good I hear. Some of the best??  No experience with GH at all tho. Soon.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 3, 2015)

i only used rips and i wasnt a big fan..I would love to use seros


----------



## curtisvill (Jan 3, 2015)

I am leaning towards the seros if my source can come thru.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 5, 2015)

Seros end of discussion bro


----------



## curtisvill (Jan 5, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> Seros end of discussion bro



it is if my source can't come thru otherwise looking at genos or norditropin.  done with the generics.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Jan 6, 2015)

lucky ass dude!


----------



## Steak Helmet (Jan 8, 2015)

DONE BOTH!!!

SEROS are amazing...I could eat what ever I wanted pretty much and stay lean.  If I started to get a bit chubby(not get a chubby) I would do some cardio and fat would melt away.

NORDIS gave an amazing pump...even brushing my teeth...add that with some TBOL and carbs and you get an amazing pump.  

you cannot go wrong with either....

NORDIS had to be in the fridge at all times.


SEROS had to be in the fridge once mixed.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 8, 2015)

Steak Helmet said:


> DONE BOTH!!!
> 
> SEROS are amazing...I could eat what ever I wanted pretty much and stay lean.  If I started to get a bit chubby(not get a chubby) I would do some cardio and fat would melt away.
> 
> ...


Hey Steak, long time? I trust all is well? What this Animal said is the deal closer. Any pharm gh you'll get has been diverted and handled by God knows who and maybe thrown into a warm car trunk to hide. How can anyone know how it was stored and how can you trust it? Serostim has a patent on how it doesn't need to be stored in the fridge. 
Store it at room temp which Serono says is 59-86 degrees farenheight. You can scan the bar code and get an idea of where the GH was diverted....kinda neat.


----------



## curtisvill (Jan 8, 2015)

Well it looks like I will be getting some seros soon. Thanks for am of the knowledge, I am really loving ug.


----------

